# Cooking a Pork Loin Roast on the Pit Barrel Cooker



## emuleman (Sep 16, 2017)

I have been having so much fun cooking stuff with my new Pit Barrel Cooker.  Saw this delicious Pork Loin Roast at Sam's Club, and thought I would try that.













WP_20170913_10_07_15_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Sep 16, 2017


















WP_20170913_10_36_22_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Sep 16, 2017


















WP_20170913_18_07_19_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Sep 16, 2017


















WP_20170913_21_12_03_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Sep 16, 2017


















WP_20170913_21_15_38_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Sep 16, 2017


















WP_20170913_21_26_01_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Sep 16, 2017


















WP_20170913_22_31_53_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Sep 16, 2017






Of course as usual I have made a detailed video showing you the whole process. Amazed at how easy it is, and how delicious it came out.



Thanks for watching!


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 16, 2017)

What internal temp did you pull it out of the smoker?


----------



## emuleman (Sep 16, 2017)

Uncle Eddie said:


> What internal temp did you pull it out of the smoker?


145 degrees.


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 16, 2017)

emuleman said:


> 145 degrees.


Perfect!


----------

